# Could bread flour substitute for Indian atta flour?



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

What are you making? I use bread flour for Indian flatbreads. I believe Atta flour is made from durum wheat so perhaps using pasta flour mixed with wholemeal might be closer. The main thing is high gluten content.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

For making what? Naan, chapati, thepla,...?


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

Chapati. I ended up using AP and it was really good, albeit a bit softer than the restaurant versions I've had.


----------

